# East Fork Regatta schedule



## bjmess (Jun 14, 2007)

Was hoping to fish East fork this Friday with my son. Heard the regatta was on the lake last weekend. Where can you find the info about when the next event takes place?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I was told by the ranger out there on Saturday that the only other dates they would have the half of the lake shut off is May 16th, 17th and 18th. I hope that is the only time they have half the lake shut down.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I went there to kayak fish for hybrids during this mess. wish I would have known before hand but I didn't and I wasn't turning around at that point. It was very busy out there to say the least


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nubes said:


> I went there to kayak fish for hybrids during this mess. wish I would have known before hand but I didn't and I wasn't turning around at that point. It was very busy out there to say the least


Was that the same trip I went out there with you? That was horrible. I wasn't even close to their marker buoys and I got yelled at 3 different times by some weenie in a dorky-looking hat.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That wouldn't be a Sailboat Regatta they are shutting 1/2 the lake down for,or is it?Or could it be a Racing Boat Regatta?Hmmm.Thanks.



Roscoe


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it is college teams racing each other.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's Kool!Good for them.I thought it might be a Sailboat deal.Years ago the Great Miami River held Boat races in Dayton.They were fun to watch.



Roscoe


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> That's Kool!Good for them.I thought it might be a Sailboat deal.Years ago the Great Miami River held Boat races in Dayton.They were fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


It's rowers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Was that the same trip I went out there with you? That was horrible. I wasn't even close to their marker buoys and I got yelled at 3 different times by some weenie in a dorky-looking hat.




Yeah it has to be. Since I already drove out there I said screw it, Im going fishing and had to park on the road that leads to the beach parking lot. Completely packed and total chaos!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

www.regattacentral.com/regattas/


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

redhawk fisherman said:


> www.regattacentral.com/regattas/



Thank You!


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, I stumbled upon the regatta last Saturday myself. Good info, thanks.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

When I went that morning and I found my usual ramp closed off by Boar's Head for the regatta, I drove back and turned to where the campground is... 

They allowed me to use the campground's boat ramp for free that day because of the regatta so it didn't turn out to be too inconvenient. I'm sure they'll do the same thing the next time they host the regatta.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this from one of the officials. Used without permission...

_Our regatta, the Cincinnati Regatta is always the first weekend in April. This year it was April 5. The high school program has a regatta also in April, usually the week after or two weeks after ours. 
Junior Nationals are also held at Lake Harsha, sometimes in May, sometimes in June.
What event are you planning?


Also, you can look at regatta central (www.regattacentral.com) for any regatta in the US and narrowed by state. Regattas are listed by date_


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a huge regatta at East fork this weekend on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------

